# Neobarrettia Queries!



## Selenops (Dec 22, 2006)

Genus Neobarrettia

*Arid-land katydids

Key to genera of predaceous katydids (Tettigoniinae).
Members of this genus, formerly know as Rehnia, are formidable predators. The two North America species live in arid areas of the Southwest. 

Forewings well developed but shorter than abdomen. Forelegs adapted to seizing prey as evidenced by their being longer than the middle legs and having prominent spines along both lower edges of the femur and tibia. Length 25-52 mm.

Identification of species
The Greater Arid-land katydid (N. spinosa) is of course larger than the lesser one (N. victoria): length 34-45 vs. 25-32 mm for males and 44-52 vs 31-37 mm for females. The front edge of the pronotum of N. spinosa is black, whereas that of N. victoria is green.

Remarks
These katydids do not necessarily retreat when molested and will assume a threating pose with bright wings flared, mandibles opened wide, and spiny forelegs raised high. If given the opportunity, they may attack and draw blood--not your average katydid!

References: Cohn 1957, 1965.*

Map and pictures of Greater Arid-land or Giant Red-eyed Spiny Katydid (Neobarrettia spinosa)

Map and pictures of Lesser Arid-land Katydid (Neobarrettia victoriae)

And finally, a couple of amusing and fascinating testimonials on Neobarrettia spinosa. 

---

Now for the questions. 

1) what is the lifecycle of these amazing creatures? 

2) and what is their care requirements?

I am going to get some N. spinosa in July and anticipating them with bated breathe. This could be the dawn of a great love affair.


----------



## myrmecophile (Dec 23, 2006)

I have never kept these but can tell you they do bite. I have found them quite commonly during the summer months down in SE Arizona. I would draw any care requirements from their habitat during the time of year they are active. I would keep them a bit warm with daily light misting. Keep in mind this is the time of year for monsoons in that part of town and they will no doubt benefit from the misting.


----------



## Selenops (Dec 23, 2006)

Thank you. Gaining knowledge about the local weather during that time of year in SE Arizona is a trememdous help.


----------



## ftorres (Dec 23, 2006)

*predaceous katydids*

HEllo,
Orin Mcmonigle had a great article on husbandry of these wonderfull Katadids.
The article was from the Invertebrates magazine.
Go to elytra and antenna to see whats available.
The mag was Dec 2005 vol #5 issue 1
regards
Happy Holidays!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
FT
PS If you guys find some let me know since I am looking for some.


----------



## Gemeines (Dec 23, 2006)

I am also highly interested in these insects.

If one sucsessfully breeds them or captures enough for sale reasons. Please PM me.
or jerusalem Crickets (Potatoe bugs) as well.

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## beetleman (Dec 23, 2006)

oh yeah, ive been looking for them aswell


----------



## Selenops (Dec 23, 2006)

Reading descriptions of these lil green monsters bold  aggressive behavior and predaceous nature, they're bad bugs with no exception.

I love the two pics of the N. spinosa in defensive display in the second link that has the map and picture gallery. Wildest sights in the insect kingdom.


----------

